# Pure Girl Band



## greenberries (Jun 14, 2010)

We are the "Greenberries Band"

Eventually we do have our own compositions through our own efforts.
Our band was form just 2 yrs ago... and were able to join band contest & etc.

we are 6 girls namely

Mary Rose Toting- Bassist
Daisy Kim Salatandre- Rhythm guitarist
Jenneviette Amorante- Lead guitarist
Keith Kimberlyn Rendon- Lead Vocalist/ Violinist
Rhona Marie Maloloy-on- Back-up Vocalist
Juneefer Mandee Lapeña- Drummer

we do have the abilities & skills in music... we do love entertaining people through our talents!

we love to hear from you

for more detail pls contact us
09223318824
look for Juneefer

our FB account
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Green...otos#!/pages/Greenberries/266319609182?ref=ts

thanks!


----------

